# I'm Not Changing For Nobody!



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, these past two months were difficult to get through. It all started after my wife became ill, but I think it might also have to do with the issues I had with the band previously, concerning my tone. Anyway, during these last two months, my time spent on guitar was next to nil. And of that time, I played mostly on a six string, promising the band that I would write and play more songs on the six string, trying not to be so heavy...well fuck that shit, this past week, I started playing sevens again, and writing, actually starting to fell whole again. Before this I felt like shit, not really myself...I figured it was partly due to the change, going back to six string and writing tunes that just don't feel natural...so I say fuck them and anyone else who can't accecpt things the way they are, cause really I feel good again, and that's what's important, along with my family of course. Now if I had found this band say 20 years ago, then perhaps I would be more flexible, but at my age and with all of the responsabilities, I don't feel like putting forth the energy on things that don't make me happy, especially guitar, cause the main reason I play, and have always played was for me. It's always been a form of stress release...
I've been wanting to post here asking for advice, looking for your help, but I felt strange, a man at my age shouldn't be reaching out...and it's not a reflection on you guys, it's me...so I didn't, I went form one day giving up completely to now, just starting to get back into my sevens again, and it feels good. I don't play a seven cause it's necessarily more metal, or associated as being a 'shredders' guitar, I play a seven cause I want to, and because of the extension, that extra room to explore means everything to me. 
I'm not going to say to the band that it's all metal prog and fuck everything else, I'm just going to play my sevens and whatever the fuck comes out, that's what it's going to be, I'm not changing for NOBODY!


----------



## thepunisher (Feb 18, 2006)

good for you!

i hope your wife is doing better.

in the end, it isn't their call. it's yours. if you like the sevens more than the sixs(which is a no brainer) you should be able to play them. after all, your music is your expression. not theirs. so let them deal with it, and do what is best for you.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 18, 2006)

Good luck man!


----------



## Shannon (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## telecaster90 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Leon (Feb 18, 2006)

we're all behind ya, bro.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 18, 2006)

Stick it to the man! Yeah! Question authority! Yeah! Forget about those guys! If they want to play their wimpy little six string guitars, let them go ahead, but they can't stop you from playing the song in your heart.. You need to be true to yourself.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Feb 18, 2006)

Yea! their out of their minds. Next think you know, theyll be like "why is your amp so loud" "cant ya just use a combo and set the volume to 3."

Run! run as fast as you can! before you come to practice one day and your stack is missing and find a department store acoustic sitting in its place and find somehow that youve ended up in a folk/country band


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Feb 18, 2006)

Hahahahahaha, you guys are the best, I should have come to you sooner...thanks! How ironic, all my life I dreamed about being in a band...and now that I am in one, in aint an easy thing...hats off to you guys for being in one for so long!


----------



## TheReal7 (Feb 18, 2006)

Was in a band for years. Having WAY more fun doing my own thing now


----------



## bostjan (Feb 18, 2006)

Being in a band with a drummer and a bass player is awesome. It's like "wow, I never thought of that, and now there's something driving the rhythm really hard, cool." But for me things get too fricken complicated with singers. Songs start to take turns into territory you never wanted to approach, suddenly I'm "playing to heavy," the drummer is playing "not fast enough," and the bassist isn't "counterpoint." wtf?

i guess singers love blast beats over bach minuets or something?


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 18, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Being in a band with a drummer and a bass player is awesome. It's like "wow, I never thought of that, and now there's something driving the rhythm really hard, cool." But for me things get too fricken complicated with singers. Songs start to take turns into territory you never wanted to approach, suddenly I'm "playing to heavy," the drummer is playing "not fast enough," and the bassist isn't "counterpoint." wtf?
> 
> i guess singers love blast beats over bach minuets or something?



That's usually when I hire another singer. 

Paolo, bands are always difficult. However, it's a partnership, and they don't seem to want it that way. That's usually when I balk, or leave - ya gotta follow your heart, or none of it's worth it.


----------



## Drew (Feb 19, 2006)

Stick it to them. Tell them you're a seven string guitarist, feel more comfortable and write better on them, and that while some of your influences are heavier than some of theirs a band is supposed to be more than the sum of it's parts, not less. Tell them that you're willing to work with them to find common ground, but they have to be willing to do the same for you if it's going to be a productive musical relationship. If they can't, then suggest that you're not the right guitarist for them and they're not the right band for you and walk away. If they can, then great - it'll be a growing experience for you all.


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Jesse (Feb 20, 2006)




----------

